# Agent Emiliano Torres-Soto



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Agent Emiliano Torres-Soto Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Sunday, August 28, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 10 years, 5 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: August 28, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Agent Emiliano Torres-Soto was shot and killed in Ponce while attempting to take police action when he observed an altercation while off duty at approximately 5:00 am.

A group of men were arguing in front of a local bar when he observed one them brandish a handgun. Agent Torres-Soto identified himself and attempted to take action when he was shot as many as 10 times by multiple gunmen.

He was transported to San Cristobal Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Agent Torres-Soto had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 10 years and was assigned to Radio Command Ponce. He is survived by his wife, two sons, stepdaughter, parents, and five brothers.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in piece


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Agent Torres-Soto


----------

